# Vets



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We are in France at the moment and need a vets near Disneyland in about a week 

Can you help?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a look at the Vets List posted on this Forum yesterday and see if any of the Vets are likely to be near where you're going.

Also a Google map - http://g.co/maps/7hzmc

If you do use a Vet that isn't on the List please could you let me know details when you get back home.


----------

